# Ables selling Summer Clothes 1hr only  -Botanical tee/Pineapple shorts/Water sandals/Straw boater/Sailor Dress/



## charlie_moo_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Ables is selling summer style clothes
DM for Dodo code, if a lot of interest will be letting in 1 or 2 at a time
Tips in Mushrooms, Hearts, Wood and Hardwood greatly appreciated  
Open for 1 hour only


----------

